# after 4 years, success with clomid FIRST round!



## NikoleRae

After sufferring from PCOS since I was 15, my husband and I have been actively trying for 4 years. I did not have menstrual cycles. For me, once or twice a year. I went to see the OBGYN in April of this year, which she prescriped me provera in april. I took provera in april, did my BBT chart, went back in June to show her I was not ovulating. July 2nd I start my Provera and Clomid on days cd5-9 By cd15 I had ovulated!! I was so happy but I didnt want to get my hopes up! I heard women with PCOS have to adjust their dosage a little bit. I had started developing pregnancy symptoms EARLY! and I read that Clomid can make you have pregnancy symptoms. My bbs started hurting like.. ONE DPO! My Back started throbbing 4dpo by the time I implantated between 6-9dpo I was miserable, crying, mood swings were rediculous!!! lol But yesterday was 10 dpo and I got my first ever BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## mich1122

Aww congratulations! such a happy ending, after a very long wait - you both must be thrilled! good luck for the next 9months!

x


----------



## NikoleRae

thank you so so much!!!


----------



## Damita

Yay :happydance: congrats!


----------



## MrsGAnderson

congratulations hun, been a struggle but you got there, so please 4u xx


----------



## Jolene

You so deserve this!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :juggle: :wohoo: :loopy: :bunny: :rain:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Huge congrats:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Youll be the best mummy Ever:kiss:


:dust:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

congrats - great news. I start my clomid in Sept after TTC for close to 3 years. I ov on my own and have a pretty regular cycle but was borederline PCOS. Dont know if it will work for me but its worth a shot. 

What CD did you take the clomid - i was told to take mine CD1-5


----------



## bumski

congratulations!!!! you really deserve this, really happy for you hun

hope you and DH enjoy every minute :hugs:


----------



## meya

Congratulations


----------



## NikoleRae

Thank you ladies!! Thanks Jolene  Clomid is really a great fertility drug! It was almost too easy!! I had zero side effects!! Reba, if you're already ovulating on your own thats good! My body actually ovulated on its on in June, like a week before I started the clomid. That was the first time my body EVER ovulated on its on, and it was from taking 2 rounds of Provera.. it somehow gave my body a kick start, and my DH must have strong swimmers, lol but the icing on the cake was telling the Lord it was ALL in his hands, and I were to worry no more! Went to church on Sunday, and got my BFP monday! What a miracle!!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## navywife04

wow, how amazing! I'm not pregnant yet, but you definitely gave me hope!!! congrats!!!


----------



## MariaF

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

That's amazing news!! Wishing you a very sticky bean!!!

Im similar to you - I have PCOS and almost no cycles. I also hope to start Clomid soon and your story is an inspiration!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## daisy74

:happydance::flower::yellow::hug::headspin: CONGRATS!! Read your story and it is a well deserved BFP! I am so very happy for you! :happydance:\\:D/\\:D/O:)


----------



## dreamofabean

Congratulations hun!!x


----------



## xshell79

congratulations hun its lovely to read people getting bfps when having pcos makes me think more positive it can happen to more of us...

happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations!


----------



## NikoleRae

thank you so so much!!!


----------



## dan-o

Wow congratulations!! So pleased to see another LTTTC-er graduate!!! xxxx


----------



## dd29

wow that fantastic huge congrats hope everthing works out really well 4 you x




https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev033pb___.png


----------



## princess2406

congratulations! I took my first round of clomid earlier this month and am now in the 2ww. Hopefully I will be as lucky as you! H&H 9 months! x


----------



## sallysaunders

Congratualtions NicoleRae - so good to heat the clomid worked for you. This is my first cycle on Clomid and I am waiting to test on Monday. I have found it difficult to decide if my symptoms are related to clomid or that I might be pregnant. We shall see and lets hope it is poitive like you. Good luck for the next nine months I am sure that you will be looked after.


----------



## jamie83

Thats awesome! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## cole2009

congrats on ur bfp!!!


----------



## redrose27

Congrats hun and a well deserved BFP.


----------



## jamie83

Congratulations :happydance:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt9c4ad.aspx


----------



## NikoleRae

Thank you!! congrats to you as well Jamie!!


----------



## NikoleRae

Ladies thank you!! Sally and Princess, I never thought the first round would be my round with clomid! Especially with PCOS. But I will tell you, my 2ww was awful! I symptom spotted EVERYTHING. I googled- "Clomid and FALSE pregnancy Symptoms" every other day! The day before I got my BFP I said you know what? Im not going to stress about this any longer!! Its not in my hands anymore! And the next day I got my bfp  Just have faith and be strong! Clomid is a very successful drug, not just for me, but millions of women across the world! it WILL work for you!


----------



## sallysaunders

Just got a BFP and I am so pleased that Clomid has worked the first time for me. It really is a wonderful drug! Never thought that this would happen. Like you NikoleRae I symptom spotted everything and had a few negative test results.... too early. So good luck everyone and believe that the clomid will work!


----------



## momtoaz

congrats!


----------



## SugarKisses

aw congrats hunni :happydance:


----------



## hopes fading

sallysaunders said:


> Just got a BFP and I am so pleased that Clomid has worked the first time for me. It really is a wonderful drug! Never thought that this would happen. Like you NikoleRae I symptom spotted everything and had a few negative test results.... too early. So good luck everyone and believe that the clomid will work!

Fantastic to hear that a few of you experienced immediate success with clomid. If af gets me this weekend then I am starting my 1st clomid cycle days 2-6. I really hope that I get quick success too! And of course, baby dust to absolutely everyone trying - let's have a baby boom this month!!! Enjoy your pregnancies ladies. X:dust:


----------



## NikoleRae

YAY!! Clomid worked for you first round too?? omg, we are soo blessed!!! Im so happy for you!! How far does that put you??? I think im 4weeks 6 days!!! First ultrasound at 6 weeks!!


----------



## MariaF

Awww! It gets better and better!

Im on my last pill of Provera today and then Clomid on days 2-6. So Im following in your footsteps, Nikole :happydance: I also didn't think Clomid can work for us PCOS ladies first time! Guess I was wrong!

I would love to get pregnant in August and have my baby in May :blush:

Will have to be patient and let Clomid do its job!! I also rarely ovulate on my own but sounds like Clomid can work for me :happydance:


----------



## NikoleRae

Hey maria! Yay you get to try Clomid too! The biggest thing is to start off positive, do everything you can do in your power, and dont worry!! Everything will fall into place! Keep us updated Maria! Im excited for you. Are you charting??


----------



## MsDaisy

Fantastic!! congrats :)


----------



## sallysaunders

hopes fading said:


> sallysaunders said:
> 
> 
> Just got a BFP and I am so pleased that Clomid has worked the first time for me. It really is a wonderful drug! Never thought that this would happen. Like you NikoleRae I symptom spotted everything and had a few negative test results.... too early. So good luck everyone and believe that the clomid will work!
> 
> Fantastic to hear that a few of you experienced immediate success with clomid. If af gets me this weekend then I am starting my 1st clomid cycle days 2-6. I really hope that I get quick success too! And of course, baby dust to absolutely everyone trying - let's have a baby boom this month!!! Enjoy your pregnancies ladies. X:dust:Click to expand...

Good luck and if you start on Clomid I would go for a higher dose. 100mg worked for me ... it is an anmazing drug. FX for you


----------



## sallysaunders

NikoleRae said:


> YAY!! Clomid worked for you first round too?? omg, we are soo blessed!!! Im so happy for you!! How far does that put you??? I think im 4weeks 6 days!!! First ultrasound at 6 weeks!!

Its so exciting. I have been following your messages and it sounded like we had very similar experiences. Yes it was my firsttime on Clomid and I am thankful that it has worked. I am due on the 10th April so just joined the sweatpeas in April thread are you on it? 
How are you feeling now? I have like a fluttering feeling and pressure on abdomen but not sick yet....
Good luck and happy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## MariaF

NikoleRae said:


> Hey maria! Yay you get to try Clomid too! The biggest thing is to start off positive, do everything you can do in your power, and dont worry!! Everything will fall into place! Keep us updated Maria! Im excited for you. Are you charting??

Yep, am charting!! Well, this has been one loooong cycle so not much point of charting. But I know exactly what happens to my BBT after ovulation from those 2 cycles when I have ovulated this year. So Ill be looking out for that :thumbup:

Thanks honey and once again Happy&Healthy 9 months!! I hope to join you soon :happydance:


----------



## NikoleRae

Maria, thats what I thought too! My cycle was going on cd55 when I ovulated on my own before the Clomid.. so you never know! Stay on your toes, I missed all the signs because I thought..never!!! lol GL!!


----------



## NikoleRae

Sally I must find this April thread everyone is talking about!! I am not sick to my belly yet.. my back kind of hurts.. not very many symptoms though. I dont want to rush it just yet!! lol lets enjoy this time!!


----------



## steffi2

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. :0) I also got pregnant on my first cycle of clomid after trying for a year and a half.


----------



## polo_princess

Huge Congratulations :)


----------



## Cheryl xx

Congratulatoins hunni. I'm really pleased for you. Enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## hopes fading

steffi2 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. :0) I also got pregnant on my first cycle of clomid after trying for a year and a half.

Hi Steffi. What dosage of clomid did you take and did you have any other drugs? Also, did you have a scan to see how many eggs you were going to releas - or just a blood test to see if the clomid had worked? Sorry for all the questions! Are you pregnant now? X


----------



## mummy2lola

Many congratulations hun,it gives us ltttcers alot of hope.h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## steffi2

hopes fading said:


> steffi2 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. :0) I also got pregnant on my first cycle of clomid after trying for a year and a half.
> 
> Hi Steffi. What dosage of clomid did you take and did you have any other drugs? Also, did you have a scan to see how many eggs you were going to releas - or just a blood test to see if the clomid had worked? Sorry for all the questions! Are you pregnant now? XClick to expand...

I took the lowest dose. I recall it was 50 mg. Here is the strangest part of the story. My husband was found to have a real low sperm count...around 16 million. He was supposed to start some pills to increase the count. I also tried 3 packs of pre-seed for the first time when I ovulated during the clomid cycle. I found out I was pregnant at 11 dpo. When I told my dh he said he wasn't even able to start the pills yet. My OB Gyn was surprised I got pregnant inspite of my hubby's low count. I never had the scan, but I did buy lots of ovulation tests and when I knew ovulation was close, I tested 2x a day. Our baby is now 4 months old. My Dh is 47 and I am 39 and this is our 3rd child.

*Sorry to hijack your thread NikoleRae. Congratulations again!


----------



## hayzeb

Wooooooooooohooooooooooooo congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopes fading

steffi2 said:


> hopes fading said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffi2 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you. :0) I also got pregnant on my first cycle of clomid after trying for a year and a half.
> 
> Hi Steffi. What dosage of clomid did you take and did you have any other drugs? Also, did you have a scan to see how many eggs you were going to releas - or just a blood test to see if the clomid had worked? Sorry for all the questions! Are you pregnant now? XClick to expand...
> 
> I took the lowest dose. I recall it was 50 mg. Here is the strangest part of the story. My husband was found to have a real low sperm count...around 16 million. He was supposed to start some pills to increase the count. I also tried 3 packs of pre-seed for the first time when I ovulated during the clomid cycle. I found out I was pregnant at 11 dpo. When I told my dh he said he wasn't even able to start the pills yet. My OB Gyn was surprised I got pregnant inspite of my hubby's low count. I never had the scan, but I did buy lots of ovulation tests and when I knew ovulation was close, I tested 2x a day. Our baby is now 4 months old. My Dh is 47 and I am 39 and this is our 3rd child.
> 
> *Sorry to hijack your thread NikoleRae. Congratulations again!Click to expand...


What a fantastic story! I have 1 pack of pre seed left which I will be bringing out when I get a pos OPK (assuming they work for me that is, they never have in the past) I am also drinking grapefruit juice which I have heard helps increase CM and green tea which helps fertility generally. I so badly want this to work for us. I actually don't know how much more my OH can take, TTC for all this time has strained our relationship somewhat :cry: Are you going to try for number 4 or stop at 3? X


----------



## aragornlover8

Congrats!!!! Crazy happy for you!


----------



## Mystique26

Congratulations! Cheers to a HH9 months. :hugs:


----------



## steffi2

What a fantastic story! I have 1 pack of pre seed left which I will be bringing out when I get a pos OPK (assuming they work for me that is, they never have in the past) I am also drinking grapefruit juice which I have heard helps increase CM and green tea which helps fertility generally. I so badly want this to work for us. I actually don't know how much more my OH can take, TTC for all this time has strained our relationship somewhat :cry: Are you going to try for number 4 or stop at 3? X[/QUOTE]

Hopesfading: Sending you lots of baby dust your way! :dust: :dust: 
We haven't decided yet if we still want 1 more. It sure would be nice for my baby to have a sibling closer to his age. My kids are 9 and 6 years old. I'd love to have one more, but I still have to convince DH! :wacko:


----------



## NikoleRae

Thank you so much ladies!! I want to be an inspiration to anyone and everyone. After a few years I had given up hope!! I thought I was not meant to be a mother, I used to
cry every other day.. watching the baby channgel on discovery health. It was heartbreaking!! My husband deep down really wanted a baby too, he just never said anything because he didnt want me to feel bad about it.. so we just babyed our dog..lol when we started the Clomid I told the DH not to get his hopes up.. I took the clomid cd5-9 I started looking at charts on fertility friend to see on average how long it would take to ovulate. I got my first +opk on cd13 completely threw me off guard! then fertility friend said I ovulated on cd14 but then changed it to cd15 so then I thought for sure We didnt BD on time.. but here we are! First ultrasound on the 19th! Those who are starting Clomid please keep me updated!!!! Good Luck to yall!!


----------



## isil

aww huge congratulations to you.


----------



## stephx

Huge congrats!! :happydance:

I conceived naturally but I also hardly ever had periods, turns out I concieved on CD 180 or something silly like that... anything is possible girls :D

xx


----------



## steffi2

NikoleRae said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! I want to be an inspiration to anyone and everyone. After a few years I had given up hope!! I thought I was not meant to be a mother, I used to
> cry every other day.. watching the baby channgel on discovery health. It was heartbreaking!! My husband deep down really wanted a baby too, he just never said anything because he didnt want me to feel bad about it.. so we just babyed our dog..lol when we started the Clomid I told the DH not to get his hopes up.. I took the clomid cd5-9 I started looking at charts on fertility friend to see on average how long it would take to ovulate. I got my first +opk on cd13 completely threw me off guard! then fertility friend said I ovulated on cd14 but then changed it to cd15 so then I thought for sure We didnt BD on time.. but here we are! First ultrasound on the 19th! Those who are starting Clomid please keep me updated!!!! Good Luck to yall!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

